

PintPay: accept recurring payments, no merchant account needed - yarone
http://www.readwriteweb.com/biz/2011/05/accept-payments-from-your-site-in-minutes-with-pintpay.php

======
norova
There is a typo (and bad link) in the article. When it refers to PayPint, it
should say PintPay and link to <http://www.pintpay.com>

------
follower
US only, unfortunately.

